# Centuries on consecutive weekends



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Any tips for midweek training when doing century rides on two consecutive weekends? Do I lighten up, e.g. keep it to endurance pace and no intervals? Do I do less volume? Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Depends on how much rest you need to recover and how recovered you want to be for the second one. Also how much fatigue you had coming into the first one. And what your goals farther on in the season are.

If you didn't go hard, were rested, don't plan on the second century being hard, and are used to doing a lot of volume you might not need to change anything. If the first century was hard you'll need to cut down intensity and volume to recover.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just pace yourself and be prepared with tubes, water etc. It also depends on your past training. I have done 4 centuries in 1 weekend, 2 Sat, 2 Sunday. Did 2 last Saturday and a hard pace, wore me out.

Oh, I would suggest using different shorts, gloves, or anything else that can ache for each ride.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Mr645 said:


> Just pace yourself and be prepared with tubes, water etc. It also depends on your past training. I have done 4 centuries in 1 weekend, 2 Sat, 2 Sunday. Did 2 last Saturday and a hard pace, wore me out.
> 
> Oh, I would suggest using different shorts, gloves, or anything else that can ache for each ride.


Can't use the same shorts and gloves one week apart, WHY?
(As long as the shorts are washed that is)


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yea, a week is enough time to recover between rides. I was thinking more like a day or two apart. Different shorts, shoes, gloves will often put pressure on slightly different areas so the same places dont get beat up ride after ride


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd do what is comfortable. 

A lot would depend on the rider. I've found that on long rides, I often do a bit better on the third or fourth day. 

How "competitive" are you? Fun ride? Race?

I'd do the Century.
Take one Rest/Light day.
Then return to your normal routine.
Perhaps a Rest/Light day the day before the second Century.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Guess it depends on what you are trying to get from the rides. I do them on back to back weekends on occasion and don't change anything - keep trying to go faster for my average times. If you are rested well, having done one the previous weekend is irrelevant.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Can't use the same shorts and gloves one week apart, WHY?
> (As long as the shorts are washed that is)


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I did the first century last weekend. It was moderately hilly with about 5,600 feet of climbing and I felt pretty good afterwards, with some soreness in my quads and hamstrings. Didn't do anything Monday, easy 1 hour spin on the trainer Tuesday, nothing Wednesday, another easy hour on the trainer Thursday, and nothing planned for today (Friday). The next one (tomorrow on Saturday should be somewhat easier, with about 4000 feet and it's actually less than a full century, about 90 miles total. Seems like I should be good.


----------

